# Sideplaners New Savanna Buck pic



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

I know he is not perfect, but he will be a great addition to my breeding program. His sire was a Buck that Shultz originally brought in to the USA. the only "fault" I found with this buck is his bag has a dip in it. This picture sucks and when I get him home I'll take new ones. He is still in Arkansas and will bring him up this spring.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow he's really a handsome dude! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a pretty buck!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! He is nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like him congrats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh, if only there were savannas here by me....that would be my breed!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy! :drool:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, I realize this isn't what you are used to seeing. But if you are tired of trying to keep your goats alive this is the breed that really changed my goat thinking. After killing I don;t know how many Full blood Boers with my management. I was ready to sell out when a breeder in my area suggested putting a Savanna buck on the remaining 60 head of goats I had. I used another of his bucks the next breeding and have what is a good herd of goats.
You don't need to go buy a whole herd of them, just a buck and you have a start toward a white herd.


----------

